# Payara Barracuda



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

I am not really sure what they r or anything but they look like man eaters i was wondering how big a tank i needed for these guys or can they even by in a aquarium. also r they compatable with other fish in they tank or do they need to be alone. all my fish are on they signature. Any other info would be good. Thank You!

sorry i couldnt get a pic on here for ya


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

are u talking about payara charachin? the one with madd teeth...if u are well its very rare that it will get over 12 inches in home aquarium...actually it will die before that....they dont last very long in home aquaria...but beautiful fish none the less...


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

they are not true barracudas but can be kept with fresh water cudas and hujeta gars on other forums there are pics of 24'' payara and ya probably need a pretty big tank for that


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The name Payara isn't accurate. It's a native name. Payara's are characins and belongs to the Hydrolycus family. By hart I thought that there were 4 different species, but I'm not 100% sure about this. The most welknown is the Hydrolycus scomberoides. An impressive fish with matching dental works. I wouldn't suggest that you keep this specie with smaller fish, since these will be seen as food. The scomberoides will grow to app. 1 metre in the wild. The Opefe page has a very nice read about the Hydrolycus.

* Since this fish can grow to a metre, this topic is moved to the tankbuster forum


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

most people have a hard time caring for these fish because they "mysteriously" die at around 11-12+ and its rare to find one thats bigger than 12


----------

